# Choosing a board: NS SL, Lib tech TRS/Attack Banana



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

I was in the same situation as you. I had a 2008 burton blunt wide 158. I'm also 150ish and 6 ft tall with size 11 feet. I picked up a never summer sl 2012 151 for 349$. I talked to a never summer rep and at its waist of 24.3 they said it will be just fine with my boot size. The type of riding you do is identical to mine, I've heard the sl does it all.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

These were some of the boards I looked at last year. I like to bomb & cruise groomers, hit natural and park jumps, charge off piste in the chunder, dodge trees and ride in powder. I've been riding an 07 gnu cambered board. 

I demoed the Attack Banana (in a 156) and the SL (in a 158) for a day each last season. I like both of the boards a lot, but I give the slight edge to the Attack Banana. I give the slight nod to the AB because it's lighter, stiffer, has more pop, better high speed stability and initiates turns better than the SL, at least for me and my riding style. And not that the SL was any slouch, it destroyed the chopped up off piste garbage like it was nothing, and had very good turn initiation, and pop as well, I just thought the AB was better. Both performed well in the trees and had excellent edge hold. No powder on those two days I demoed, so I can't speak about their performance in the poo. Honestly, I don't think you can go wrong with either of these boards. The ease of turning with both of these has me sold on the hybrid rocker / camber designs.

Because of unforseen circumstances, I wasn't able to pick up the AB I was sold on last year. So this season I've opened up my search to include the TRS, Gnu Billy Goat, Smokin Superpark, Yes Pick Your Line, NS Cobra, and more. As I also plan to start riding in the backcountry too. Since Lib rates the AB a half tick stiffer than the TRS, it may be similar to the differences I felt between the AB and the SL. The TRS may be more grippy as it's magnetraction is significantly more aggressive than the AB. As for the rest of those boards I've mentioned, I've heard good things about them, but I have no first had knowledge.

Hope that helps ya. Good luck in your search, and if you can demo- Do it!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

159 seems real long for you. I think 153-155 is perfect.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

150lbs size 11s. Problem is that if you go to 152 you may just risk too much overhang and may need a wide, but the perfect midwide for you like and SL or Blacklist comes in 156 and 154 respectively, which at those lengths, you may not need a wide.

As such this leads me to recommend to you the NS Proto CTX 152. Now this is just an example, but this is a nice short board that has enough beef for you to take just about anywhere, and is the proper length and width for your height and feets.

Just make sure when considering other wide boards at short lengths to not get sucked into a noodely park board, as most of the options you find will lean to toward that bent.


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Ups_Biker33 said:


> I was in the same situation as you. I had a 2008 burton blunt wide 158. I'm also 150ish and 6 ft tall with size 11 feet. I picked up a never summer sl 2012 151 for 349$. I talked to a never summer rep and at its waist of 24.3 they said it will be just fine with my boot size. The type of riding you do is identical to mine, I've heard the sl does it all.


jkz good coincidence. Thats an awesome price or that board eh. I was thinking a bit longer than 151 but its good to know that at that small its still ok with size 11



Zombaco said:


> These were some of the boards I looked at last year. I like to bomb & cruise groomers, hit natural and park jumps, charge off piste in the chunder, dodge trees and ride in powder. I've been riding an 07 gnu cambered board.
> 
> I demoed the Attack Banana (in a 156) and the SL (in a 158) for a day each last season. I like both of the boards a lot, but I give the slight edge to the Attack Banana. I give the slight nod to the AB because it's lighter, stiffer, has more pop, better high speed stability and initiates turns better than the SL, at least for me and my riding style. And not that the SL was any slouch, it destroyed the chopped up off piste garbage like it was nothing, and had very good turn initiation, and pop as well, I just thought the AB was better. Both performed well in the trees and had excellent edge hold. No powder on those two days I demoed, so I can't speak about their performance in the poo. Honestly, I don't think you can go wrong with either of these boards. The ease of turning with both of these has me sold on the hybrid rocker / camber designs.
> 
> ...


Hm ya the AB sounds like an awesome board -- Im not sure if I should be aiming for the more grippy MTX of the TRS to be prepared for icy conditions, or if the AB will still have enough traction to avoid wash out



jdang307 said:


> 159 seems real long for you. I think 153-155 is perfect.


You're correct in that! I was thinking around 155 as well



snowklinger said:


> 150lbs size 11s. Problem is that if you go to 152 you may just risk too much overhang and may need a wide, but the perfect midwide for you like and SL or Blacklist comes in 156 and 154 respectively, which at those lengths, you may not need a wide.
> 
> As such this leads me to recommend to you the NS Proto CTX 152. Now this is just an example, but this is a nice short board that has enough beef for you to take just about anywhere, and is the proper length and width for your height and feets.
> 
> Just make sure when considering other wide boards at short lengths to not get sucked into a noodely park board, as most of the options you find will lean to toward that bent.


Took a look at the proto, hadn't come across it before it looks really nice! I guess overall I've been a little overwhelmed at the wide variety of models out there now, so many seem so similar -- really trying to avoid buyers remorse 

that said, what I decide on may not even be available at the show for the price I want

Keep em comin, great tips so far!


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Snowboard show is only 4 days away and now I'm seriously considering the NS Proto CT as well! Looks to be a bit less damp than the SL, and with a true twin shape -- would be more fun for jibbing, less for all mountain

gonna have to see whats available there!


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

Cormier said:


> Snowboard show is only 4 days away and now I'm seriously considering the NS Proto CT as well! Looks to be a bit less damp than the SL, and with a true twin shape -- would be more fun for jibbing, less for all mountain
> 
> gonna have to see whats available there!


Shout out to someone else from Mississauga. I'm cautiously optimistic with this "cold" weather we are having. Might see snow before the end of the year this time around!

In the hunt for a proto myself this year...eyeing that snowboard show as well


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Ya the weathers keeping my spirits up too! Hopefully more precipitation than last year too

I would advise checking out the show -- it's one thing going around to all the sales that are going on but this is definitely the biggest bang for your buck event... Tons of major deals especially on last years stuff

I think I'm almost set on the Proto CT now -- really hoping someone has some NS stuff there I know it goes fast :s

Ill be @ the show on Thursday


----------



## Pinkypinks (Oct 9, 2011)

Uh ohes, looks like everyone's lookin for the Proto CT at the show tmrw.. personally I'd rather a 2012 model cuz its cheaper.. something tells me they will have 0. From what I've been reading on the forums.. don't both the proto and SL fare well in powder?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Pinkypinks said:


> Uh ohes, looks like everyone's lookin for the Proto CT at the show tmrw.. personally I'd rather a 2012 model cuz its cheaper.. something tells me they will have 0. From what I've been reading on the forums.. don't both the proto and SL fare well in powder?


Good luck with that. 2012 Proto sold out pretty much everywhere, so it will not be easy to find one (depending on size) - and if you do it is not going to be discounted much/at all (no reason for seller to do so - 2012 is the same board as 2013 and there are plenty of people who want to buy it).


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Lol ill still keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> 150lbs size 11s. Problem is that if you go to 152 you may just risk too much overhang and may need a wide, but the perfect midwide for you like and SL or Blacklist comes in 156 and 154 respectively, which at those lengths, you may not need a wide.
> 
> As such this leads me to recommend to you the NS Proto CTX 152. Now this is just an example, but this is a nice short board that has enough beef for you to take just about anywhere, and is the proper length and width for your height and feets.
> 
> Just make sure when considering other wide boards at short lengths to not get sucked into a noodely park board, as most of the options you find will lean to toward that bent.


Unless they changed it the SL comes in 151, 153, 155, 158, 161...

To the OP I'm 6'0 135-140 lbs, wear size 11 shoes but my boots are only 9's. I have the 155 SL and I think it would be a perfect size for what your trying to do, sometimes i wish mine was a little shorter to make bigger spins easier but really dont need it at all, plus I love the trees and just bombing down runs. If your boots are 11 I would bring them with you and see how they fit on the board but I think you should be fine.


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Ya if I was getting the SL it would be a 155. It's definitely on the table it's good to hear so many good things

You still manage to have a bit of fun on it eh? I wanted the Proto for the playful factor but really I'm probably overstating the difference between it and the SL


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Cormier said:


> Ya if I was getting the SL it would be a 155. It's definitely on the table it's good to hear so many good things
> 
> You still manage to have a bit of fun on it eh? I wanted the Proto for the playful factor but really I'm probably overstating the difference between it and the SL


Oh yea, tons of pop, butters are pretty effortless, floats amazing in powder and awesome stability when hauling ass.

All that being said I haven't rode the Proto yet but its at the top of the list for my next board, mainly because I ride a lot of park. I have heard it can get a little shady at high speeds but not too bad.


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been looking at SLs online non-stop of course and I think it's interesting that there's so many colour options! Lol and they look like completely different designs between even the same years model....

This is gonna be interesting


----------



## Pinkypinks (Oct 9, 2011)

ME TOO lol SL is very tempting.. anybody personally try SL vs Proto?


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

I have and I definitely prefer the proto in the park. It's a tossup for the rest of the hill, but I would get the proto


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

I've read some SL vs Proto threads-- it all seems pretty comparable

SL is slightly setback in stance and sidecut, with a slightly narrower tail, Proto is true twin

SL is more damp, Proto gives you some more feel for park stuff

Both have around the same stiffness with the Proto being slightly less

I believe Proto has more pop but I've heard they're comparable and I know the SL got a bit more pop for 12/13 so negligible difference

Proto has blunted tip and tail as well...

SL has soooo many different colours available, and I have the feeling holds its edge a bit better on hardback or ice that we have out here.... Would be nicer to take to a big mountain trip too

..... But the Proto has the fu(kin sick carbonium topsheet

All in all, I'd leave tonight with either of these two boards feeling like a champ lol

Here's a good comparison
http://www.reride.co.uk/blog/2011/11/summer-dilemma-proto-evo-sl/


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

Savage!!! I started on an Anagram (full camber) 158 and the thing nearly killed me!!! And I'm 180lbs!! Then I got a 156 skate banana (09/10 i think) which revolutionised my riding! Then I got a Proto which I adore!! I rode the very same skate banana the other day at the dome after getting off the Evo. It showed me how much ... Better ...vario grip is compared to the older magnetraction - although they have lots of different ones now which are supposed to be a lot less aggressive. Has no one mentioned Arbor Blacklist? It's mid wide and highly regarded.


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Really eh? Ya my anagram was a flat shape I believe but it took a lot of effort -- the skate banana must have been night/day!

I looked at a few Arbors, my buddies are all really into them... Mainly I was looking Coda or Element. I might be wrong but aren't they either full or full reverse camber? Like no hybrid? I had heard their grip-tech is very good too

That said, as you mentioned the new TRSs have been improving magne traction quite a bit...

You like the Proto-- but you're also (judgin by the SB) quite a freestyle rider?


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Mission Success!

Picked up my own Never Summer Proto CT 2013 at the show today! The last 154 left. Obviously there were no old NS boards to be found, but I got this one for $530.99+tax which isn't bad. 

I'm really impressed with the topsheet in person it's badass.

Will post up some pix in a bit


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Some more detail -- still hard to get a feel for the topsheet and crazy colour combo in pictures


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

Have a really odd question...figure I'll post it here. 

Went to the snowboard show today, and I picked up a 154 for what seemed a really good deal (350+tax)

Funny thing I realized after I got home...my board doesn't have that last line in it below the address that lists the size of the board. I did some googling, and most every 2013 I find seems to have that little bit of info in it. 

I know this is really strange, but I'm actually paranoid BECAUSE of the low price. I'm wondering if this means the board was an older version, or maybe had been sitting around for a while. 

The guy who sold it to me just said the board had been given to him by the rep at a low price, but I just want to make sure I didn't somehow get scammed.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

Solitaire said:


> Have a really odd question...figure I'll post it here.
> 
> Went to the snowboard show today, and I picked up a 154 for what seemed a really good deal (350+tax)
> 
> ...


That last line you are missing is the serial number. Yours should have a serial hand engraved or printed somewhere on there. The important thing to take notice of is whether or not there is an N before the number. If there is an N then your board is a sample or demo board. The quality will generally be the same on these boards but most companies do not warranty sample boards. If there is no N then you have a full warranty and there is nothing to sweat.


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't see anything...It's probably a demo board though. I just assumed all Never Summer's were covered by the 3yr it never occurred to me to double check the fact. 

Pretty sure it's never been ridden, but I do see some very minor scuffing on it. It's a final sale anyways so hopefully it wasn't badly treated while at the store :S

Thank you for the info though. I now know for next time


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

At 350 you got a steal though! Which show were you at?


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

I think we both went to the same show...Toronto Ski and Snowboard show at the exhibition place?

I went on Sunday though - am not sure if the dealer had the same offer on the other days. The offer definitely seemed like a steal (especially since he offered it to me as soon as I picked up the board without any haggling). There was another 154 there as well, along with a 152 and number of evos. From what I was told they were all part of this "great deal" that he had received and so they were 350 for the protos and 300 for the evos (2013 all of them). 

As I mentioned above there is some minor damage in two different edge sections of the topsheet, and a tiny bit of rust on one section of the tail. It's probably nothing I wouldn't have done to the board after a couple of runs down a hill...I'm more paranoid as I'm pretty sure I didn't get an honest history of the board. 

Well...that and the lack of warranty.


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Ya I thought it was the same show I'm just surprised you managed to find one at that price!

Sounds like you did well though -- which retailer was it?


----------

